# Kingfisher



## The wanderer (Sep 4, 2020)

After visiting the site for weeks, at last I got a photo.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

The wanderer said:


> After visiting the site for weeks, at last I got a photo.View attachment 121086


Beautiful...


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2020)

@The wanderer   To be able to take in Mother Nature's creations so close........AWESOME.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The wanderer said:


> After visiting the site for weeks, at last I got a photo.View attachment 121086


One of my favourite birds!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The Kingfisher bird looks so professor-like to me.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 4, 2020)

Good stuff - well done


----------



## The wanderer (Sep 5, 2020)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice shot. Kingfishers can be tough!


----------

